# Music production software?



## Kane Archer (Feb 10, 2020)

I just bought a new MacBook Pro and I heard a lot about this "Garageband" app for music production. So I just want some advice on whether I should invest time using this app or not? 

Right now I am using Ableton on my windows system but I am looking for some change.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to 2cool!

I actually produce and engineer music myself.... 

I also have a Mac.. I have Pro Tools, Logic Pro X, GarageBand, and Cubase 10. 

Let me just say that the one I use 99.99% of the time is Logic Pro X. 

So Garageband... Garageband is basically a "free trial" or reallllyyy dumbed down version of Logic Pro. I don't know where you're at in music production, but let me just say that Garageband will do nothing you want to do if you are pretty skilled with this stuff. It is very limited on what you can do, with little plug ins. Garageband is good for someone who doesn't care about really mixing/editing/mastering the song, but just wants a demo or something to listen to. It's not something you walk into a real studio and see someone using.... 

If you want a good software for Mac, I highly HIGHLY recommend Logic Pro X. It's $199.99 in the App Store, but you gotta understand that you're getting a legit, prograde DAW. Logic Pro in a nutshell is basically a professional, souped up, version of Garageband. Logic comes with LOTS of of plug ins (EQ's, compressors, limiters, dynamical plug ins, pitch correction, muti band compressors, linear EQ's, etc...) and LOTS of virtual instruments and amp simulators, plus a built in a drummer that works awesome! The nice thing about Logic is, you don't have to spend money on a bunch of fancy plug ins.. Logic has every plugin you need to mix, edit, and master a song. Me personally, I can be a pretty simple man when it comes to mixing..

-Usually just channel EQ and VCA compressor on guitars, vocals, and bass.
-Each drums gets a compressor and channel EQ... Then I like to track-stack the drums, and master them in the mix by themselves using a linear phase EQ and compressor. 
-In the mastering phase of the song... Linear phase EQ, mutil band compressor, a Limiter, an Exciter, stereo imaging meter, etc...

The point is, Logic will have everything you need ready to go.. That's the problem with Pro Tools and Cubase.. You gotta buy a bunch of plug ins!! 


Anyway.. bottom line is, get Logic Pro. Don't waste time with Garageband. If you have any questions feel free to ask!!


----------



## sean121 (Apr 14, 2020)

If you are a beginner and just started your journey in music production , then you can definitely try garageband. It is super easy to use with nice user-interface and lots of mixing options and stuff.

I have been using Garageband myself for few years now on my Mac book. But lately, I have shifted to Logic Pro x. It is also a good, full-featured DAW but more advanced than Garageband.

I can't access my Macbook right now, I spilled some water on its keypad and now it is not responding and I cannot do anything due to this pandemic.

Is there any way I can use garageband or Logic Pro X on my windows 10 system?


----------



## Kane Archer (Feb 10, 2020)

dk2429 said:


> Welcome to 2cool!
> 
> I actually produce and engineer music myself....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions mate! You sounded like a Pro. So I will start with Logic Pro X then. I mean, if it has everything.


----------



## Kane Archer (Feb 10, 2020)

sean121 said:


> Is there any way I can use garageband or Logic Pro X on my windows 10 system?


Thanks for your suggestion sean121 but I think I will try Logic Pro X rather than Garageband.

And yes you can use Mac OS apps on Windows by using hackintosh. You can use VMWare for this. Take a reference from here.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kane Archer said:


> dk2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to 2cool!
> ...


No prob! I'm by no means a pro, I'm actually planning on going to school audio engineering, but I produced my bands first EP myself with Logic.

Like Sean said, Garageband is a good starting DAW but it is limited.. Logic comes with all the plugins you need to sound good and all the MIDI features and virtual instruments and what not. Its definitely worth the money.

By the way! Until April 30th, Ozone 9 Elements is free on Sweetwater right now.. Its usually $129.99 but until the 30th its 100% free on Sweetwater.

Ozone 9 is a mastering plugin from the same people that made Cubase (izotope I think.) I havent messed with it much but figured I'd give you a head ups. It will work in Logic and any DAW as far as i know


----------

